# WIRELESS PCMCIA & post configurazione per proxy

## cagnaluia

Che Stress!!

Sono in facoltà dove "avrei" la possibilità materiale di installare e mantenere (finalmente....) una bella GENTOO sul portatile.

Ebbene, internet è servita da un sistema Wireless.

Così ho acquistato un adattatore WiFi per PCMCIA:

HAMLET - HNWP254 - ieee802.11g 54Mbit

Ho iniziato così ad installare distro a nastro! Ma nessuna che mi rilevasse l'adattatore!

Così ho installato la Vidalinux... pratica, veloce, aggioranta e soprattutto basata su gentoo...

Ma... anche Lei, niente supporto per la scheda WiFi..

Girando per la rete... ho letto che ben pochi adattari PCMCIA WiFi sono compatibili con Linux... e solo chi provvisti del chip PRISM sono anche nativamente supportati dal kernel >> 2.6.5.... 

La mia, nella sfortuna, non è certamente una di queste.. 

Percìò ora mi trovo solo soletto, con la mia simil-gentoo, scollegato dal mondo esterno.

Vorrei capire come sistemare questa benedetta HAMLET, farla funzionare e finalmente cominciare a lavorare per bene con la distro....ad ora: monca!

 :Sad:   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Surprised:   :Mad:   :Exclamation: Last edited by cagnaluia on Thu Jan 13, 2005 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Informati su

```
*  net-wireless/ndiswrapper

      Latest version available: 0.12-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 103 kB

      Homepage:    http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Wrapper for using Windows drivers for some wireless cards

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## cagnaluia

mi faresti un --pretend ? che mi preparo a scaricare i pacchetti.... anche se so che le versioni potranno essere cambiate...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il mio -p mi da solo quel pacchetto

----------

## cagnaluia

ok. perfetto.... ora scarico le ultime 3 release.. e stasera provo!!!!

grazie..

altre info da avere sottomano? per l'installazione?

la scheda sulla PCMCIA non viene nemmeno trovata... non è normale...

ho provato Ubuntu... trova qualcosa ma nn riesce a farla funzionare! 

tènks

----------

## cagnaluia

nel frattempo ho pensato bene di scaricare un nuovo kernel e compilarlo con genkernel...

totale... il portatile (pentium m 1. :Cool:  si spegne... dopo qualche minuto..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mc619

nn usare genkernel?

----------

## cagnaluia

Non sono cappace!   gen  si arrangia, faccio prima.

io credo che sia per 2 probl..

1. troppo calore

2. pentium m

ora ho dato un --menuconfig e settato compatibilità con P4M... nn si sta spegnendo... incrocio le dita

----------

## mc619

guarda ho appena acquistato un portatile anke io centrino based e nn ho nessuno dei tuoi problemi... anzi che io sappia nn dovrebero nemmeno essercene di qeusti problemi.. una curiosità ma prima di installare gentoo funzionava tutto a meraviglia ?

----------

## cagnaluia

huu... andata!

aggioranto Kernel..

installati ndiswrapper... e i driver..

ma... a parte i driver... quello che nn capisco è perchè linux NON trova nessun adattatore WiFi...

----------

## mouser

Il secondo punto cancellalo..... ho un pentium-m con linux da almeno 2 anni e ci gira gentoo da circa 8 mesi e non ho mai avuto problemi.

Per la compilazione del kernel, se hai un 2.6 basta che setti le varie cosucce e poi dai un

```

# make && make modules_install

# cp ./arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6

# cp System.map /boot/kernel-2.6-System.map

# cp .config /boot/kernel-2.6-Config

```

Cosi' lo compili e lo copi in boot. Poi modifichi grub per lanciarlo

----------

## fat_penguin

Ma sei sicuro di aver lanciato i moduli del bus PCMCIA? Se inserisci la scheda wireless nello slot il dmesg che dice? 

Io uso una vecchia US Robotic PCMCIA e funziona, ma non mi risulta che il kernel supporti nativamente questi integrati (prism e prism2). Io per farla andare ho dovuto istallare: net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng .

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## maranik

Come ti ha suggerito fat_penguin devi fare un 

```
dmesg
```

Per vedere prima di tutto se i driver che hai usato ti riconoscono la scheda.

Fatto questo devi:

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

che ti servono tramite iwconfig di settare ESSID, Wep etc.

una volta settate queste cose fai:

```
iwconfig
```

e vedi un po' se c'e' il segnale. Se il segnale c'e' sei a buon punto, vuol dire che la connessione wi-fi e' attiva. Non ti resta che assegnare un indirizzo ip con il classico ifconfig. 

Spero di essere stato chiaro.

----------

## cagnaluia

boh.... buff..

Non si accende nemmeno l'adattatore sulla PCMCIA...

ho installato il servizio per la pcmcia... ma niente..

l'unico modo per vedere qualcosa è fare : "lspci" e risponde: un wireless controller della texasinstruments acx111... ma nn so se è veramente corretta.....

----------

## cagnaluia

facciamo così: 

torniamo un pò indietro.. e supponiamo che abbia la gentoo con kernel 2.6.9 e basta....

ora: 

correggetemi se sbaglio:

devo installare il supporto per la PCMCIA, prima di tutto..

devo installare il servizio HOT/COLD plug...

devo installare i driver per la scheda wireless....

più o meno il concetto è questo!

farlo è un pò diverso....

 :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ora ...non so come.. ma la PCMCIA e la WIFIcard... funzionano..

capire come collegarmi alla rete WiFi... è l'ultimo problema.

c'è mica un frontend.. che mi aiuti?

----------

## maranik

 *Quote:*   

> ora ...non so come.. ma la PCMCIA e la WIFIcard... funzionano..
> 
> capire come collegarmi alla rete WiFi... è l'ultimo problema.
> 
> c'è mica un frontend.. che mi aiuti?

 

Benissimo ora devi usare iwconfig per settare ESSID e eventualmente il Wep o Wpa. Leggi quello che t'ho scritto prima.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]@cagnaluia: invece di scrivere 3 post di fila cerca di editare il messaggio[/MOD]

----------

## cagnaluia

OTTIMO...

riesco a navigare.

ho dato: "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed"

e viaaa...

ora però ho un ultimo problema:

sono nella rete wireless dell'unive.. e dovrei settare il proxy per far funzionare gli emerge...

dove lo devo indicare? su make.conf?

----------

## cagnaluia

è abilitato il solo HTTP...

come posso usare rsync..??

----------

## [hammerfall]

se e' abilitato solo http non puoi fare il sync dovresti fare invece

```
# emerge-webrsync
```

utilizzare i ndiswrapper come fai tu e' corretto per navigare, pero' se ti interessa fare esperimenti, sniffing e cose simili ti consiglio di provare i driver nativi per quella scheda che puoi trovare a questo indirizzo: acx100.sourceforge.net

non c'e' ancora un'ebuild purtroppo quindi devi scaricarti il tar.bz2 e installarli a mano, operazione per altro semplice (dipende pero' dal tuo grado di conoscenza) se cerchi su questo forum o su gentoo-wiki dovresti trovare un howto.

----------

## cagnaluia

si grazie..

ho fatto come dici..

ma ora... sto scaricando tutti i tar.gz a mano dai link sul terminale....

per il wifi.. ho visto anche gli acx100.... ma per ora va bene così.. voglio aggiornare prima la gentoo... che è presa un po indietro...  :Wink: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

se hai http funzionante potresti scaricarti tutto direttamente da wireless, basta che il mirror che usi (sta nel make.conf) sia di tipo http ^_^

io uso 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/"
```

----------

## Kingsblue

How terrible, I finally see a topic that matches most my problem, and its Italian!  :Sad: 

I too have wireless PCMCIA, havent seen any real good topics on that.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]@cagnaluia: te lo dico ancora una volta: invece di scrivere 3 post di fila cerca di editare il messaggio[/MOD]

----------

## superfayan

ok anke a me funziona tutto benissimo..

il problema sta nel dover sempre scrivere i seguenti comandi dopo il login in SU

diswrapper -l

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

come posso fare per far partire in automatico questi comandi??

grazie 

 :Cool: 

----------

## cagnaluia

scusami fedeli....

non capisco cosa vuoi che faccia...

 :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> non capisco cosa vuoi che faccia...

 

Invece di scrivere due o tre post di fila (tuoi) editi l'ultimo e aggiungi le cose li

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   non capisco cosa vuoi che faccia... 
> 
> Invece di scrivere due o tre post di fila (tuoi) editi l'ultimo e aggiungi le cose li

 

può andare bene?

----------

## superfayan

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> se hai http funzionante potresti scaricarti tutto direttamente da wireless, basta che il mirror che usi (sta nel make.conf) sia di tipo http ^_^
> 
> io uso 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fatto ecco il mio make.conf

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/    http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/"

http_proxy="proxy.science.unitn.it:3128"

ftp_proxy="proxy.science.unitn.it:3128"

```

la settimana scorsa ci son riuscito ma ora niente ne tramite emerge sync ne con emerge-webrsync

inizia e dopo un pò si inchioda oppure prova e riprova... 

```

root@fayanmobile fede # emerge sync

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

>>> retry ...

```

o c'e qualcosa che non va nella rete dell'uni oppure c'è qualcosa che non va bene nel mio gentoo

 :Sad: 

----------

## superfayan

azz autenticazione alla wireless di M***A ! ho postato 2 mess uguali.. sorry

----------

## crisandbea

ho la stessa scheda pcmcia ovvero HAMLET HNWP254, ma non riesco a farla riconoscere alla gentoo.  

ho inserito nel kernel i moduli relativi, ho installato i driver con ndiswrapper, ma nulla di nulla.. non la riconosce....

potete dirmi voi i passaggi che avete utilizzato ????

vi riporto la parte del dmesg quando inserisco e tolgo la scheda dal pc:

```

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

pccard: card ejected from slot 0

```

vi posto anche la parte relativa allo slot di lspci:

```

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

```

 qualche suggerimento ???

----------

## crisandbea

niente di niente ?????

----------

